# Oreo's for Prepping



## Balls004 (Feb 28, 2015)

One thing that I rarely ever see in BOB, GHB or prep lists is Oreo's or something like that. 

I know that in a GHB or a BOB, that both space and weight are at a premium, but one or two of the little six packs of cookies or something similar is worth it's weight if the situation actually deteriorates to the point that you have to use it. Especially if you have kids involved. Yours or someone else's.

Just a bit of comfort food can help make a bad situation a little better, or help calm someone who is freaked out by calamity. It's a great morale booster when things aren't going well, for kids and adults alike. Ask most any soldier who's been overseas in combat, and they can likely remember some small food item that someone sent them that gave them a little respite from their day.

So throw something small your kids like, or for yourself in your bag, or have a small stock with your preps, and if you ever have to use them, it might just be the most memorable prep you made.


----------



## Toffee (Mar 13, 2012)

I put hard candy and honey in mine along with some cliff bars.


----------



## hashbrown (Sep 2, 2013)

Oreos are for eatin not savin! :gaah:


----------



## IlliniWarrior (Nov 30, 2010)

cookies really aren't a practical prep food .... as someone already indicated - hard candy make a good sugar fix and has lifetime storage ....


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

I can see the value in Oreo's or packs of Nabs, but being single I go for hard candy. I would want to vacuum seal any cookies, heck I vacuum seal my root beer barrels and peppermint candies, to keep then stable.

Children it would be a great addition, as long as the heat does not melt them in the car. As an adult I would rather have something I can pop in my mouth and have it last a long time. Hard candy can even make a cup of tea, heat a cup of water and melt a candy in it. I've tried it and while not the greatest thing on earth, it is different from plain water.


----------



## ras1219como (Jan 15, 2013)

I like the basic idea of having some small amount of comfort food in your BOB but I find that most cookies and crackers go stale fairly quick. Also I can't bring myself to eat oreos without milk...


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

Balls004 said:


> One thing that I rarely ever see in BOB, GHB or prep lists is Oreo's or something like that.
> 
> I know that in a GHB or a BOB, that both space and weight are at a premium, but one or two of the little six packs of cookies or something similar is worth it's weight if the situation actually deteriorates to the point that you have to use it. Especially if you have kids involved. Yours or someone else's.


I agree with you. We rotate similiar items in our BOBs. For those concerned with shelf life, knowing how to make simple, no cook dessert/comfort snacks is an alternative. Having enough peanut butter, powdered milk, and honey or sugar in your gear (along with maybe a ziploc bag to mix the ingredients inside) to make some peanut butter balls is one example.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

You are exactly right about having comfort food. I have had exactly one bite of a stale Oreo. Trust me, this will not cheer you up. The ducks that we fed them to didn't seem to mind. Plus one on the hard candy idea for long term storage.


----------



## SwordsandSaddles (Mar 14, 2015)

Shoot, I load mine up with Poptarts and Canned Pineapple.


----------



## Moose33 (Jan 1, 2011)

If I had Oreos in a BOB they'd never last . Every day would be a SHTF sort of day requiring I eat cookies.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

*Comfort food in BOB*

I keep the round, red striped peppermint candies. They work also as a cough drop, soothing a sore throat, etc.

When I had the worst cold I have ever had a year ago, I went through a big bag of them. I had to have something to keep from coughing.

I have also eaten them in half a lemon, sucking on the lemon. It may sound gross, but when you have a cold, it is great. I know we probably won't get lemons in a SHTF situation, unless you have a lemon tree in your yard.

I am not one of them, but I know people who think Oreo's are gross. The frosting in the middle is bothersome and kind of coats the mouth with fat.

But not for me!


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Oreos can provide calories, but why not go for calories that are at least a little better for you?

I really like the "Sweet n Salty Almond" bars I can get at the local HEB grocery. I have tested them - they last for a year EASILY. The nuts only go the tiniest bit rancid - but still very edible. I like them, & the kids love them.

I'm not big into buying any groceries from Wal-Mart anymore at all, except the smoked almonds and canned salmon... I have been burned by them too many times. I used to buy these, and the results might be similar. if they are manufactured with care


----------



## Balls004 (Feb 28, 2015)

Everyone's posts are rock solid, but some I think are missing the point here. It's not about nutritional values or shelf life...

It's simply about a treat, something that brings a sense of normalcy when things go wrong and we have to actually use the preps that we've made ahead of time. 

I know that a lot of foods aren't going to last a year in a GHB that is stored in the trunk of your car. I go through mine quarterly, and replace the items that aren't meant for long term storage. The slightly stale Oreo's go into a milkshake or on top of ice cream or whatever else we figure out to do to them.

I used Oreo's as an example, for others it might be a different item. It could be Charm's blowpops or Zingers, or anything else, that even if for a short time, it gives some sense of security. It doesn't have to have any other purpose, other than giving yourself, or someone else a little comfort when it might come in handy. All it needs to do is reconnect someone with what they're familiar with.


----------



## hashbrown (Sep 2, 2013)

Zingers? Good God man, I've never even made it home from the grocery store with a full box of those! If I knew in of our bags had Zingers I'd be rootin around in them about 10 every night. I might be able to keep some black licorice in a bob.


----------



## oldasrocks (Jun 30, 2012)

Do you know Oreos are now made in china? I'll never eat another one. Besides cookies go stale in less than 3 months- nasty!


----------



## Gians (Nov 8, 2012)

With a mouth full of fillings, caps and a bridge  had to quite hard candy and cookies years ago. Packing a harmonica or a pair of drum sticks would do me for comfort...as long as it was safe to play em. We store plenty of floss, brushes and fluoride toothpaste at home. About the only sweet thing I can't quit is Lindt dark chocolate :congrat: Candy and cookies would go over big with kids for sure. One thing to consider is if it's a long term SHTF situation it'd be hard to find a dentist so make sure they clean the teeth afterwards.


----------

